# Spring training



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

We've been training all Winter on snow and ice, but still had alot of time off in the past few months.
It was so great to get on some mud and run blinds.
Karlo's enthusiasm with all that time off shows on the field. I hope it continues into the upcoming trial season!
































































Watching obedience after our protection session:


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

It sure was nice yesterday for training.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> We've been training all Winter on snow and ice, but still had alot of time off in the past few months.
> It was so great to get on some mud and run blinds.
> Karlo's enthusiasm with all that time off shows on the field. I hope it continues into the upcoming trial season!


Jane--

Beautiful shots, Karlo looks great--and one great thing about Michigan... When true spring arrives, it is so beautiful, probably because we appreciate it SO much!

Susan


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Thank you Susan! I'm just so happy not to be wearing several layers. As soon as I can put away the muckboots I'll be even happier!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Good boy Karlo! I bet it did feel good to not be slipping and sliding!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He looks like a beast in this shot


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

We went to a seminar with Mike Diehl last weekend, very worthwhile! 








Today we're getting some much needed rain, tracking conditions will hopefully improve now. 








Karlo sporting his official club attire


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Gorgeous dog and awesome pics.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Great photos, Jane. He looks great! All that time and dedication definitely is paying off. 

I say, this sport is addictive! I definitely get the allure of the WLs now that I have been around them since we starting training.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The Stig said:


> Great photos, Jane. He looks great! All that time and dedication definitely is paying off.
> 
> I say, this sport is addictive! I definitely get the allure of the WLs now that I have been around them since we starting training.


Thanks! It is so addictive, too bad it costs so much in fuel.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

and now, it has been put on hold. I rolled my foot and tore ligaments/broke a bone in my foot. Can't drive, can't work, can't train for a bit. I'll try to keep my post counts down here!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

That's no excuse.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Ouch! 

LOL @ Lisa's comment.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Healing went well, hope to get back to training this week. Karlo and his sister Ada showed the Kentucky Derby spirit over the weekend. Karlo's pick Wicked Strong didn't win


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey Jane, how is your foot injury? Is it healing well? Are you cleared to go back to training?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Yes, thanks for asking....still sore but back at it for the past couple weeks. Tracking is coming along well(K is doing tracks not laid by me with strange articles)
Today's training photo's(Thanks Jim!) 
















































Handler Distractions:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Went to the other place I train on Sunday(Karlo was happy, he trained two days in a row this weekend!) 

Ran all 6 blinds clean, no bumping in the H&B and outed when commanded. We've put quite a bit of control on him lately so this session was for focusing on the helper when I come into the blind. He was rewarded with lots of bites!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Love all these pics, Jane - Karlo looks amazing! You've done so well with him, his love for the work just shows through.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Really nice pics, Karlo getting ready for the 2!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice pics!

Is that blind still a portable blind? Never seen a wood blind styled like a fabric one before


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Nice looking dog" bet you are very happy and proud" you have reason to be " go team!! Bill

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Thanks! Hunter, pretty sure the blinds can be moved, but there is no reason to. They were made by another training group and ended up on this field.

Here were our training distractions from today's track:

A bull that had escaped to come visit us a couple yrs ago when we were tracking, he was much smaller then. He's a force to be recon'ed with now  









And this was on the track right before the first article. I didn't see it when I laid the track(I was probably looking up marking where I was going to put the article. Leftover hawk lunch?


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

LOL Nice set of pics, Jane! That dead critter (squirrel? bunny?) reminds me of the end scene in Jeepers Creepers. 

Glad to see you are up and moving. Karlo looks amazing!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Bunny  

Since Karlo's handlers husband has to work the whole holiday weekend, Karlo gets to train 2 days in a row!

Memorial Day Observation will be ongoing regardless.
Wishing everyone safe travels and a wonderful beginning of Summer!


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Great pic! Jane 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Thank you Bill!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

heating up quickly in the Mitten! Karlo was rewarded for his work with a swim in the clubs 'dog' pond! I had a hard time getting him to stay out of it after training today.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Nightly front yard ob session....lots of distracting neighbors to deal with. Much more fun than boring Winter kitchen obedience! 
Sit/Fuss:








Shtay:








reward:








short distance recall:








long down:








relaxing after the session:


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

You can tell good training! Look how happy he is " bet he's a momma's boy! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

we connected~ his head and my elbow...not sure how happy that made either of us!


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Ouch!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Curious. Is the training offleash? ecollar?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Sri said:


> Curious. Is the training offleash? ecollar?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I use ecollar on the trial field(mostly for the in the blind bumping/which we haven't had to correct at all) At home, I have him off leash. BUT the other day there was an incident with a dog walking by and my new neighbors dog somehow escaped their fence and went after it. I'd hate to see that happen when I'm out in front with Karlo.

My son started in on me that having K off leash out front is irresponsible,etc, and I think he jinxed me! So I will now run a tab on K when we are out in front. Even though his recall in 99.9% there is always that .01% that could mess with us. 
I'm always aware of the surroundings when we are out there, however.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

After training in the heat on Sunday, Karlo came home and wouldn't leave this spot. Until I coaxed him outside with the hose.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Karlo is very handsome!

I enjoyed seeing your pics, keep up the great work!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

We changed gears today and did some tending instinct fun. Karlo was very intense, yet calm....let the sheep know he was 'on' but only if or when he needed to be. 
The distracting scents in the pasture of irresistible sheep dung didn't sway his focus on the flock. 
His cousin Lycan(same Granddam lines and both are Czech on the sire's side with different sires) acted so very similar to Karlo. It was evident this morning how both are higher threshold and thinking dogs.

















Lycan: 

















And Cash the 10 yr old dog showing us his skills in moving the flock:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow, great pics! So jealous that you guys got to do this. You can really see the focus and intensity of the dogs. The sheep look like they weren't going to move an inch, LOL!

Sos did you get a HIT certificate?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

No certificates. AKC will only do it if a club sponsers it, and sadly there isn't enough interest in tending. 
The host is an AKC judge for this however. It was just to test their tending(not herding) instinct. We didn't give the dogs any information or coaxing....other than to tell them back or out when they passed the border patrolling area(the dogs were not allowed inside the boundary) They were supposed to keep the sheep in the border area but not go in and move them. All about what is in their heart/genetics. 
The sheep that we saw aren't used much, unlike the ones that are always in a roundpen and have dogs running them constantly. 
Interesting in how the flock keeps themselves 'safe'(the older ones are always in the center) leaving the youngsters vulnerable on the perimeter of the fold.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Awesome! Isn't herding fun?! It's so neat to see the dogs do what comes naturally. 

I would be interested in a in depth convo with you (FB perhaps) about how Karlo did since they share similar lines (with Zef). We have so much fun at herding, we do mostly gathering but have just started to work a border this last lesson. It's scary how quick they pick it up, within a few laps they usually get it which is awesome.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I was thinking we should have done two sessions that one day. The first as an intro/get the dogs acclimated to the pasture and let their brain click. Then take them out after they process it and see how different they work. I regret that we didn't do that. We did ask after we put the dogs up. 
The instructor had already let the sheep out into the back pasture as we were putting our dogs into their crates.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

You will be amazed the second time out... we rotate dogs each lesson usually. 

20 minutes for one dog, then switch dogs (or a break) and then bring them back for another 20 minutes. It's amazing to see them settle into their role.

We didn't do any lessons for a few months because of the weather and I thought Zef would go back in the pen a nut and back to bad habits but she went in there like she hadn't had any break. It was amazing to watch.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't know if we'll go out again. There isn't much interest in this area so the instructor goes down to Ohio to a group she instructs there. If others are willing to do it here, she'd probably set something up, but needs to make it worth her while. 
Her crazy neighbors cause issues constantly for her...the main reason she doesn't use her own property for lessons. 
I really enjoyed watching how the dogs natural programmed instincts worked. It would be great to see it on a regular basis.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Yeah, I have been keeping up with her and reading about those issues.. insane people she lives next too!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My club isn't into photoshoots while training,so seldom do we get pictures of training(unless I'm behind the lens). 
We had a great training day yesterday. Tracking was worthy. Karlo did his transports and held his position/control in the long bite scenario with a cool head. I was impressed! 

Today, we visited the local UKC Premier event , even though K didn't participate, I was proud of all the complements he received on his structure and temperament. So many commented on him being a 'real GSD' in his looks. And a couple remininced to me while they petted him....telling me he brought back memories of the war dogs. One elderly gentleman was so 'blessed' to see a dog that reminded him of his past GSD from the late 40's. Karlo had no idea as he was being petted how much he meant to this man. The weekend was a good one, weatherwise and with the fun we had! We also were able to see a few dogs from this board at the UKC event. They were very busy entering many events and representing well!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

morning hike, recalls were 100% a bit of agility thrown in from the downed trees across the trails.


----------



## JRZ91 (Feb 23, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> My club isn't into photoshoots while training,so seldom do we get pictures of training(unless I'm behind the lens).


All you gotta do is ask Jane, I have special skills with a camera


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

JRZ91 said:


> All you gotta do is ask Jane, I have special skills with a camera


Club needs to invest in a gopro, your multi-tasking skills are at their capacity!


----------

